

The Insider's Guide to Python Interviewing - njharman
http://www.toptal.com/python

======
njharman
Either I'm a really excellent Python dev or those aren't top 1% questions.
Most were basic gotcha's. Any full-time Pythonista should know that stuff
after 6mo/year of experience. Top 50%.

> Q: How can you swap the values of two variables with a single line of Python
> code?

Is poor question for multiple assignment. Limited use, widely quoted on every
"learn you python" list ever. Better would be "How to return multiple values?"
"Diff between func(args) and func(*args)?" Also, candidate should express
knowledge that "(a, b)" is same as "a, b" and that in most cases comma make
the tuple. Parens are (mostly) for grouping/precedence.

